# Naruto Hands Of Destiny



## Genesis (Aug 24, 2006)

Hey all just wanted to provide a link to my fanfic.  Tell me what you think.


----------



## Rotc Girl (Aug 26, 2006)

Really good, I like it.  Do please continue


----------



## wind_rain98 (Aug 26, 2006)

i agree.  you have a tallent for writing, i've read more than my fare share of fan fiction and i must say this is a really good one to make me want to comment so much that i join a forum to do it. keep up the good work and post more please!


----------



## Genesis (Aug 26, 2006)

Thanks keep reading. I should have the next chapter up by tuesday or latest wednesday.


----------



## wind_rain98 (Aug 26, 2006)

cool, i can't wait. take your time though, quallity is the most important thing.


----------



## Genesis (Aug 28, 2006)

I've updated the story so there's a new chapter up.


----------



## l Itachi l (Aug 28, 2006)

pretty good intresting.


----------



## wind_rain98 (Aug 28, 2006)

yay!  must read


----------



## wind_rain98 (Aug 30, 2006)

excellent! i can't wait untill the next chapter.


----------



## chishio-kun (Aug 30, 2006)

Cool! Youre good!


----------



## Genesis (Aug 31, 2006)

Good to see new people reading my fic after i made this thread. I guess it's paying off. I've updated the fic now so read away and i hope you enjoy. And one last thing, if you have any questions, ask away and i'll answer them unless i already plan on disclosing the information within the fic itself. And i'm not going to answer questions regarding the plot since i don't want to spoil it.


----------



## mathurin (Aug 31, 2006)

link wont work for me, said something about you not having chapters and to check the link >.>


----------



## Wilykat (Sep 1, 2006)

Fanfiction.net had a bit of a breakdown earlier today.  Come back and try again at other time.


----------



## wind_rain98 (Sep 2, 2006)

excellent, i can't wait to see what happens.


----------



## Genesis (Sep 5, 2006)

Another chapter is up. And fanfiction shouldn't be experiencing difficulties now since the problem should be fixed. Hope you enjoy and feel free to post any constructive criticism.

Just needed to say i've finally reached 100 reviews


----------



## Jaggerjack (Sep 6, 2006)

ok.I read the 8 available chapters, and i must say... Its pretty damn good! but i think that if I see the word "blonde" again..I think I might explode. So my only tip I could offer you as a writer is to use different pronouns, XD


----------



## Genesis (Sep 6, 2006)

lol my fault i only have a select few phrases i can refer to him as like...
blonde, demon container, kyuubi vessel, whiskered boy, uzumaki, genin...shit that's quite a lot. If you know anymore let me know.

In the earlier chapters i was actually making sure that i wasn't overusing a single pronoun but i guess i slipped later on. Thanks for reminding me. And good to know that you like the story.


----------



## Jaggerjack (Sep 6, 2006)

Yah the stories great, here's some more...

Leaf Nin, Potential hokage, Go-getter, Shounen, teen, Spikey-haired fellow... just about every character of Naruto can be  described with many words so dont Stress it  lol

Personally I would just use the name of the character Naruto,Sakura Etc. and He, or She. works everytime and people wont get on your case about it.


----------



## wind_rain98 (Sep 7, 2006)

how about jsut naruto?  lol, anyway awesome chapter! i acn't wait untill number nine!


----------



## Genesis (Sep 7, 2006)

I can't use the name repeatedly because it becomes repetitive, that's why i like to use different pronouns.


----------



## Wilykat (Sep 7, 2006)

Heh different author have different styles.  I usually go with pronouns if I'm still refering to the same person but may use names or obvious adjectives (blond headed boy for example) if there's too many peoples involved in a small time.


----------



## Genesis (Sep 7, 2006)

I've updated my fic. Not only is it my longest chapter, i updated 2 days earlier than originally planned. I finished it today and checked it over. 

Also I made sure i didn't overuse a pronoun. HELL YEAH!


----------



## wind_rain98 (Sep 8, 2006)

are you really gonna wait five days to post a new chapter?  i don't think i can wait that long, arrrgh you have me addicted happy now?


----------



## Genesis (Sep 8, 2006)

YES! I'M ENJOYING THIS! I'M SO EVIL!

Cough ahem. Nah i'm just messing with you. About the 5 day waiting period. I'm probably not going to go ahead with it. Normally i update within 3 or 4 days. I ended up completing the last chapter earlier than expected so i posted. But i'm thinking i'll post the next chapter on sunday. It's good to see that everybody enjoyed the chapter since i got a lot of positive reviews.  

Oh and a reviewer asked me whether the title actually has anything to do with my story since currently it doesn't seem like it. Well the title talks about his destiny and i don't remember saying anything about his destiny. All i'm going to say is that there's still a few chapters left before i tell you exactly what his destiny is.  

Another thing, a reviewer said not to put the fic on hiatus. I am NOT going to do that since i want to have this completed by November latest.

Peace out!


----------



## Kawaii desu ne (Sep 8, 2006)

I like your story, it's rather interesting. But I can't help but feel you're going to have Naruto not die in the end. If you are... try to surprise us (stay away from resurrections, fusions and shit though, those're lame and over-used).

Since you're going Naru/Saku though, perhaps Sakura can use some medical technique involving the death god (soul/lifeforce sharing, sacrifices, whatever) or something.


----------



## Genesis (Sep 8, 2006)

Don't worry he won't survive...i'll make sure of it... 

Nah anyways if the fic is making you think like that then it's a good sign since you'll be all the more surprised. And i'm not going to do some stupid fusion or resurrection. I've made it clear that i want to do something different from everybody else so hopefully i won't disappoint you guys.

Keep reading and glad to know you like it!


----------



## wind_rain98 (Sep 9, 2006)

yes!!!!   so happy right now.


----------



## the 1 and only jj (Sep 9, 2006)

this is awesome, please keep on writing it i want to read more.


----------



## Genesis (Sep 9, 2006)

I have updated.  

Enjoy...DAMMIT I SAID ENJOY...*cough* excuse me someone said i lack hatred...bastard was supposed to be dead  

Anyways laters.


----------



## Jaggerjack (Sep 10, 2006)

i just finished chapters 9 and 10. its was perfect.

every bit of it was worth reading. Chapter nine's plot was great and i personally thought the fun would never end. your interprtation of Gai made me lol. Chapter 10 was also great. Im glad to see now that Sasuke and Naruto are more active with eachother. and because of this fic, i've changed my pairing opinion to NaruSaku, hehe. Kakahi's and Naruto's conversation was also very detailed, whenever i look back at Kakashi Gaiden i get a lil teary. So yah I wish you good luck with the rest of the story.

10/5


----------



## wind_rain98 (Sep 10, 2006)

i love it!!  i can't wait untill chapter 11. i can't wait to see what else happens between naruto and sakura.


----------



## Genesis (Sep 10, 2006)

Thanks for the good comments.  

I wanted Naruto and Sasuke to be a little talkative with each other and Sasuke isn't as cold as he used to be. Oh and this fic is set after all the current manga chapters. Which means that he's completed his training and his fight in the first chapter was after his training with Kakashi.

I should have the next chapter up by around tuesday time. Until then.


----------



## Genesis (Sep 12, 2006)

Finally i have updated and chapter 11 is up.

Hope you all enjoy. Also i have reached over 200 reviews.


----------



## Wilykat (Sep 12, 2006)

Heh great chapter =)


----------



## chishio-kun (Sep 13, 2006)

Naruto Genesis, you are a genius!


----------



## Genesis (Sep 13, 2006)

Kenshin Himura said:
			
		

> Naruto Genesis, you are a genius!



Heh Heh, well i try. Thanks and keep reading.


----------



## Jaggerjack (Sep 13, 2006)

Ah yes, Chapter 11 was a very great and smooth read. i feel so sad for both of them, a great chapter indeed.


----------



## wind_rain98 (Sep 14, 2006)

great chapter, i feel really bad for them though.  by the way, when are Sasuke and Sakura going to find out about Naruto's "condition"?


----------



## Genesis (Sep 14, 2006)

I have updated once again and Chapter 12 is now up to be read. Damn i'm on a roll. 

And wind rain98 in answer to your question, in a few more chapters which means very soon.

Now to answer a reviewers question. I was asked why i decided to make Temari one of the choices for the pairing. This fic is set post manga so whatever happened in the manga has already happened in my fic. Sakura was a choice for the pairing because she has developed a strong bond with Naruto which at the moment is most likely going to develop into some form of romantic relationship.

The first reason Temari was a choice is because of the lack of NarutoXTemari fics. I don't mean to insult anyone but there is an infestation of yaoi and NarutoXHinata fics so i wanted to only write a fic for something which isn't often done. Secondly, my fic is romance second so i can't dedicate several chapters to the building of a romance. Temari is a good choice because even though most people say she is for Shikamaru, at the moment there is no evidence for that since the only time she was seen together she shot down the claim they were out together without being embarassed or anything. Also, with her i already have a base for the relationship since her brother has been saved by Naruto and is a jinchuuriki aswell. Due to this she would be able to understand Naruto more than any other leaf girl and i could build the realtionship solidly and quite quickly.

The reason the other girls weren't included is because it would take too long to build their characters realistically. Ino, even though she has acknowledged Naruto doesn't understand him and bears no attraction towards him. Hinata's character would need development of a surreal amount before she could even confront Naruto about her feelings. Naruto bears no liking towards her and there's no reason for him to tell her about his death so it would take too long. Ten-Ten has the same reason as Ino. If you look at my fanfic you'll realise Ten-Ten has received devlopment more than any other kunoichi except Sakura since she's now understanding Naruto's hard work and heart. I'm only building a friendship. Everyone else of the rookie 9 and Team Gai has a bond with Naruto in some way so i had to develop one for Ten-Ten because she was the only one who doesn't.

Damn that was long. Anyways i am in no way a NarutoXTemari shipper or some crap. Personally i think she is going to end up with Shikamaru most likely.

Anyways hope you enjoy my latest chapter. I'm actually quite proud of how it turned out. Peace out.


----------



## Tmb04 (Sep 15, 2006)

Damn great great story and great great chapter
by the way thx for responding to my naru/temari question


----------



## Genesis (Sep 15, 2006)

Thanks and no problem.

If anyone has a question, like i said before i'll answer it on this thread. I can tell a lot of people like this chapter heh heh.


----------



## wind_rain98 (Sep 15, 2006)

ahhh i love it!  so good.  i was wondering when we'd see iruka.


----------



## Genesis (Sep 16, 2006)

Chapter 13 is now up. 

Oh and could you tell me whether you liked the way i wrote the fight.

Peace out.


----------



## wind_rain98 (Sep 18, 2006)

the fight was excellent.  you did a really good job.  i can't wait until chapter 14!!


----------



## Genesis (Sep 18, 2006)

Chapter 14 is up.  

Oh and i'm happy to say that my fic has received over 300 reviews which provides me with even more motivation to continue. Hope you enjoy and keep reading in the future.


----------



## Wilykat (Sep 18, 2006)

Another great chapter, keep it up!


----------



## Tmb04 (Sep 18, 2006)

Wow you update SOOO QUICK! and the funny thing is... your chapters are always awesome and long! lol if i wrote that quick, my story would be sloppy as hell!
But to answer ya question i say you should write a lemon


----------



## digital_venom (Sep 19, 2006)

very detailed and well written ff.. hope it ends in a blaze of glory

can wait till the next update


----------



## wind_rain98 (Sep 19, 2006)

excelent, i loved it.  by the way,  what's a lemon?  i don't mean the fruit, i know what what that is.


----------



## the 1 and only jj (Sep 19, 2006)

man i love this fanfic so much. because of this i didn't pay attention at all in school today because i printed it all out and reread it today during my lectures.


----------



## Vesikauhu (Sep 21, 2006)

Man I love this fic!! I'm not the book-reading type and I have only read a few books because of school, but I just got hooked in this!! I LOVE IT!! Keep it up, and I hope it never ends.  I think I could be happy with the rest of my life with just this   

REPS!


----------



## Genesis (Sep 22, 2006)

Chapter 15 has now been added. Part of this chapter is not suitable for younger people due to an intimate scene.

Also thanks for all the comments and i'm glad to know people are enjoying the fic.

Laters.


----------



## Wilykat (Sep 22, 2006)

wind_rain98 said:
			
		

> excelent, i loved it.  by the way,  what's a lemon?  i don't mean the fruit, i know what what that is.



As seeing there's no answer, lemon is basically fanfic or fanart with sexual sitation.  Something that Jiraiya would be "researching" when he's not peeping on girls.

There's another term, lime.  It's less than a lemon with innuendo only but usually still not suitable for younger people to read.


----------



## Wilykat (Sep 24, 2006)

Just read chapter 15... yep lemony scene there.  And no protection?  hmmm...


----------



## the 1 and only jj (Sep 24, 2006)

looks like there's going to be a little naruto running around in the next 9 months.


----------



## Wilykat (Sep 24, 2006)

Little boy with blue eyes and pink, spiked hair?


----------



## Genesis (Sep 24, 2006)

Wilykat said:
			
		

> Little boy with blue eyes and pink, spiked hair?



_*gets mental image*_... What makes you think there might be a mini-Naruto?


----------



## the 1 and only jj (Sep 25, 2006)

Naruto_Genesis said:
			
		

> _*gets mental image*_... What makes you think there might be a mini-Naruto?


because they didn't use any protection. i mean thats what i thought of when this chapter ended because of how long naruto said that he would live. i thought that sakura would have narutos kid then in like a week or so naruto would die leaving his kid as his prodigy.


----------



## Genesis (Sep 25, 2006)

Oh. Well then..._*runs away from thread until next update*_


----------



## wind_rain98 (Sep 25, 2006)

the 1 and only jj said:
			
		

> because they didn't use any protection. i mean thats what i thought of when this chapter ended because of how long naruto said that he would live. i thought that sakura would have narutos kid then in like a week or so naruto would die leaving his kid as his prodigy.


yeah i thought that too.


----------



## digital_venom (Sep 25, 2006)

wind_rain98 said:
			
		

> yeah i thought that too.



Me too, I mean if Naruto's going to die (hoping he dies in a blaze of glory) and he hasn't fulfilled his dream... It would be nice to have a prodigy son come into the picture to fulfill his dream? ohs wells  

In any case, I look forward to the next update


----------



## DragoongunX (Sep 26, 2006)

Nice story, there were a few minor problems with it, but nothing that would ruin the fic. Nice job so far.


----------



## wind_rain98 (Sep 27, 2006)

ahhh, update soon please!!!!!! (yeah yeah i know your not supposed to rush art and all) still.  update soon please!


----------



## kapsi (Sep 27, 2006)

Who's Torgo?


----------



## TheVileOne (Sep 27, 2006)

Very good on the most recent chapter.  I really liked the Naruto/Sakura confession scene.  It was very sweet.

I hope if the manga or anime ever does a scene like that in the future it will be kinda like that.


----------



## Genesis (Sep 27, 2006)

kapsi said:
			
		

> Who's Torgo?



I don't know. Could you be more specific?


----------



## Genesis (Sep 27, 2006)

Finally, Chapter 16 is here. Enjoy.


----------



## wind_rain98 (Sep 27, 2006)

AN UPDATE!!! YES!! FINALLY!!  MUST READ!!  awww crap, i have to eat.  MUST READ IN THE MORNING BEFORE SCHOOL!!


----------



## the 1 and only jj (Sep 27, 2006)

ahhhh! damn you got me all excited about hte next chapter.i already know konohamaru is going to fight naruto. damn i want to read the next chapter now. great job with this one.


----------



## Wilykat (Sep 28, 2006)

Another great chapter.  Lol @ Hinata fainting.  Maybe he could "do" her next?  Then he could have 2 kids to carry his legacy =)

Land of Blazing Youth LMFAO I didn't need to guess who wanted that one.  Well, there's also Lee but I didn't think he'd be in charge of the entire exams.


----------



## TheVileOne (Sep 28, 2006)

Awesome, Naruto gave Sakura a mark to symbolize their love!

Also, since Kiba can communicate with Kiba, can't he tell Kiba that something's wrong with Naruto?

Don't want to try and get too much hope that Naruto might survive.  

Enjoy the comedy with Tobi and Deidara.  I hope we get to see more Tobi/Deidara antics soon.  Tobi really rocks.


----------



## wind_rain98 (Sep 28, 2006)

ha, i agree, i love tobi, he's awesome. great chapter, i can't believe i have to wait again though.


----------



## Sapwood2 (Sep 28, 2006)

IMO, this story is more understandable than some of the stuff by the more "critically acclaimed" authors on ff.com (Currently Down, NOOOOO!) The only story that has the same "basic" premise, Walking Corpse by dazdconfusd679. When I used music that fit the story, I was quite close to crying, but I forget sometimes that fanfic is fanfic.


----------



## Genesis (Sep 28, 2006)

Walking Corpse. I finished reading that a couple of days ago. It was on the Naruto Fanfic Recs thread, i wasn't going to read it since it was yaoi and i don't like that. But the one that was posted was just friendship. It's good fanfic but i think there should have been one more chapter. It kind of ended abrubtly without any closure. Still a good piece of work with well developed characters.


----------



## TheVileOne (Sep 29, 2006)

Can you explain at all what Sakura's idea to possibly save Naruto is?  Like, if maturing Naruto's chakra coils actually worked, what kind of affect would it have on Naruto?


----------



## Genesis (Sep 29, 2006)

TheVileOne said:
			
		

> Can you explain at all what Sakura's idea to possibly save Naruto is?  Like, if maturing Naruto's chakra coils actually worked, what kind of affect would it have on Naruto?



Yeah, no problem. I might explain in the fic at a later date aswell. Anyways, the idea is basically Naruto's being given enough chakra by Kyuubi at the moment to keep him in one piece. Normally this amount of chakra would be enough to heal him completely but he's been inujured way too much. The toxic nature of Kyuubi's chakra prevents him from giving too much since it'll end up damaging him. The original idea of the seal was to merge the two chakras into one, by the time Naruto's coils would have fully developed, he would have been able to withstand the full force of Kyuubi's chakra without hurting himself. So, by maturing them to their fullest extent, Kyuubi can simply blast enough chakra to heal him completely. The problem is that such a thing is highly unlikely and has never been done. Hope that explains it.


----------



## TheVileOne (Sep 29, 2006)

My question really is, what would fully maturing Naruto's chakra coils do to him?  Would it cause him to age quicker?


----------



## Genesis (Sep 29, 2006)

TheVileOne said:
			
		

> My question really is, what would fully maturing Naruto's chakra coils do to him?  Would it cause him to age quicker?



Oh, no it wouldn't. Fully maturing them would mean that the merger of chakras between him and Kyuubi would increase in rate.


----------



## Genesis (Sep 29, 2006)

Thought i'd let everyone know that this fic is going to be cancelled........

Nah, just wanted to say that all the previous chapters are now up with scene breaks and spelling corrections. Peace out.


----------



## TheVileOne (Sep 30, 2006)

Dammit Genesis, don't do that.

Crap in a hat.


----------



## Kawaii desu ne (Sep 30, 2006)

Naruto_Genesis said:
			
		

> Thought i'd let everyone know that this fic is going to be cancelled........
> 
> Nah, just wanted to say that all the previous chapters are now up with scene breaks and spelling corrections. Peace out.




lol you scared me for a moment


----------



## Genesis (Sep 30, 2006)

Don't worry though since there's no way i'm cancelling this fic now. I've written over 50,000 words. I'm going to finish it since i'm getting to the interesting bits in another 5 chapters.


----------



## TheVileOne (Sep 30, 2006)

It annoys me so much when promising fics start, get going, then just die.


----------



## Dragen (Oct 1, 2006)

This Fic kicks ass. Some of the chapters though are really fucking sad. But it is still awesome, i can't wait for the next chapter.


----------



## Genesis (Oct 1, 2006)

Chapter 17 is up.  

Also don't click on the spoiler tag below until you have read the chapter. It is a picture of the special guest for this chapter. It is all canon. Try and see if you can guess who it is before checking out the pic.


----------



## TheVileOne (Oct 1, 2006)

I figured it was either the mustache shinobi or Ibiki.

Is that his actual name?


----------



## Genesis (Oct 1, 2006)

Lol, yeah. Most people know him as Norman in here. Norman the normal ninja. I had to add him, now my fic will have everything when i finish.


----------



## Wilykat (Oct 1, 2006)

Stll... 42 year old is pretty old for a genin.

Another great chapter!


----------



## Genesis (Oct 1, 2006)

Yeah, lol. They talk about it in the databook, i think. He was 38 when Naruto took the exams. He's meant to be the proof of how hard the chuunin exam is since he hadn't passed in 18 years.


----------



## einsteinmasters1 (Oct 2, 2006)

This fanfic is really good. keep up the great work


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Oct 2, 2006)

When are you going to have chapter 18 up


----------



## Genesis (Oct 2, 2006)

Chapter 18...well depends on when i start writing it. I'll probably have it up by around Wednesday or latest Thursday.


----------



## ninetailednaruto (Oct 3, 2006)

who the hell is  that guy  what  thats his evil side or somthing


----------



## Genesis (Oct 3, 2006)

The fic has been updated with Chapter 18.  

Also, I have now got over 500 reviews. I am on a roll. Peace!


----------



## the 1 and only jj (Oct 3, 2006)

great chapter! (does nice guy pose) can't wait to read the next chapter.


----------



## Wilykat (Oct 3, 2006)

Another great chapter.  Why did the last test Naruto gave sound like a variation of the 10th question Ibiki gave when Naruto took the genin test?

LOL @ Tobi getting an award... and losing it because of an irate partner.

Its too bad that Anko won't be around in your fanfic, I think her and Sakura could use a little spar.

If I were Sakura and I was being pulled away on an improptu date for food after being apart for a few days, I would be rather dissapointed if Naruto went to Ichiraku for food.  So be nice and have the pair head somewhere decent for meal.


----------



## Genesis (Oct 3, 2006)

It did? Well in chapter 5 Naruto tells Konohamaru the importance of friendship. He just beat the crap out of him and and waited to see if his desperation to prove himself worthy of being Sarutobi's legacy would make him abandon his friends. If it sounded like a variation, i had no intention to do so.

Anko will be around in the fic. When this fic ends everyone will be around.

As for the Sakura and Naruto part, i'm actually not going to write what happened. The next chapter is going to be 1 week before the finals so thats a 2 week time skip.


----------



## DragoongunX (Oct 4, 2006)

The Tobi-Deidara thing was really funny, and the whole scene with Konohamaru was very well done also. Great FANFIC!


----------



## digital_venom (Oct 4, 2006)

Naruto_Genesis said:
			
		

> It did? Well in chapter 5 Naruto tells Konohamaru the importance of friendship. He just beat the crap out of him and and waited to see if his desperation to prove himself worthy of being Sarutobi's legacy would make him abandon his friends. If it sounded like a variation, i had no intention to do so.
> 
> Anko will be around in the fic. When this fic ends everyone will be around.
> 
> As for the Sakura and Naruto part, i'm actually not going to write what happened. The next chapter is going to be 1 week before the finals so thats a 2 week time skip.



So Naruto is going to live after all?...  thought you were going to kill him. ohs wells
hahahah poor Tobi... polished his medal for nothing


----------



## Genesis (Oct 4, 2006)

No i didn't mean everyone is going to survive. That was just a hint for the final battle.


----------



## TheVileOne (Oct 4, 2006)

Good deal Genesis.  Though I thought the restaurant/Akatsuki thing as funny as it was, was a bit contrived.

It's a shame that was only a cameo for Anko.  I'd love to see her lighting a candle under Sakura's ass like that every chapter.  Make Sakura show all the women who Naruto belongs to!


----------



## TheVileOne (Oct 4, 2006)

Also, I just want to add . . . 

even if Naruto does die in this fic, at least he got to spread his seed around if you know what I mean   .

I'd prefer it if he didn't die so he could keep doing it though  .


----------



## Genesis (Oct 4, 2006)

Thanks for the response but i thought i'd reply to some of the reviews i received at ff.net.

Firstly the Akatsuki, personally i think there is nothing wrong with Tobi and Deidara eating in a public restaurant. If you remember Kisame and Itachi, they were eating in Konoha (largest shinobi village). Whereas Deidara made a scene in the Country of Waterfall but retreated to one of the secluded villages in Country of Grass before taking a rest. Apart from Zetsu (eats people), Sasori (puppet) and maybe the AL, i think the rest of the members would eat publicly often since they're always travelling. Quick thing about Konoha, Jiraiya has already told Tsunade about the Akatsuki coming during the finals, chapter 12.

Secondly, the Kyuubi. If you look through the fic, he's only appeared so far in chapter 2, and after that has yet to make an appearance. For the second chapter i kept his usual, arrogant self but he was trying to encourage Naruto out of his depressed state. In my fic so far, all you know about him is, he's made a pact with Naruto in regards to "that jutsu" and did it long before he started dying. This is something both Tsunade and Jiraiya find awkward and something that he would never do. Also Jiraiya believes he knows something to go to such drastic measures. Notice the last 2 sentences of the flashback in chapter 2.

Thirdly, I understand Gai is repetitive with the word youth. I gave him his serious scenes but i believe they should be few in between since he's always energetic.

Finally the fight scenes. In the past two chapters the fights have been kept deliberately simple because who wants to see Naruto versus some genin. The majority of the people reading this fic are reading because of the emotion displayed so i'm not going to write detailed fight scenes for every encounter. For the major one coming up next, it'll probably end up crossing 2 chapters or one real lengthy one. So don't worry, since for the real fights i'll be sure not to disappoint.

Hopefully this answered everyones questions. Peace!


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Oct 4, 2006)

When is the next one coming out?


----------



## Genesis (Oct 4, 2006)

NEVER!  ....It'll be out around Saturday.

Forgot to answer this in my previous post. The scene with Deidara becoming angry about Tobi attracting attention was to display him being hypocritical. If you read the scene, he's angry he didn't get the reward and wanted Tobi to put it away since he didn't like the fact he did. Also notice when the girl comes to them, she was attracted to the mask of Tobi and it had nothing to do with the medal. Another blow to Deidara. It was some subtle humour.

Laters.


----------



## HarunoSakura22 (Oct 4, 2006)

*Random*

I like your avatar Wind_rain98,wherever you are... It's cute!


----------



## Genesis (Oct 4, 2006)

HarunoSakura 22, wind also has her own fic up if you want to check it out.


----------



## wind_rain98 (Oct 4, 2006)

ha okay i'm back.   by the way, what the heck? you're gone for a couple days and you miss like 2 pages worth of posts?  *sigh* i've missed so much.  anyway i love the deidara tobi stuff in chapter 18.  it was freaking hillarious, along with the anko~sakura almost mini face off.  extreamly funny stuff in this chapter, very nice.   




			
				HarunoSakura22 said:
			
		

> I like your avatar Wind_rain98,wherever you are... It's cute!


lol.  i know.  i think it's cute too. 


			
				Naruto_Genesis said:
			
		

> HarunoSakura 22, wind also has her own fic up if you want to check it out.




it's not as good as this one though, far from it.


----------



## Dragen (Oct 6, 2006)

Yea but your fic is still really good wind_rain98, one of my favorites acually.


----------



## wind_rain98 (Oct 6, 2006)

awww thanks.

And genesis omgsh i can't wait for the next chapter.


----------



## Dragon_Fire (Oct 8, 2006)

Good writing....It'll be interesting to see what you make of this.


----------



## wind_rain98 (Oct 8, 2006)

ahhhhhhh!  Post the next chapter now! **pouts with puppy dog eyes**  Pleeeease?


----------



## Genesis (Oct 8, 2006)

Chapter 19 is up!


----------



## wind_rain98 (Oct 8, 2006)

YESSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! FINALLY! OMGSH I WAS ABOUT TO DIE!


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Oct 8, 2006)

About freaking time!!!!!

now i just need to start reading.


----------



## wind_rain98 (Oct 8, 2006)

AHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!! YAY!!! HUSTON WE HAVE A KID!  SWEET!


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Oct 9, 2006)

That was a very good chapter, I got a suggestion on how to mature his coils, Use the Sands of Time from Prince of Persia lol
I wonder if the Kyubi has passed some power over to the kid, that would be interesting.kyu


----------



## the 1 and only jj (Oct 9, 2006)

i knew it. i knew there would be a little naruto running around. great chapter can't wait for the next one.


----------



## TheVileOne (Oct 9, 2006)

Genesis, I'd appreciate it if you could give me some feedback on my Naru/Saku fan fic.


----------



## Genesis (Oct 9, 2006)

Give me a link or tell me where to find it and i'll check it.


----------



## TheVileOne (Oct 10, 2006)

Good-bye Days ~Acoustic,~


----------



## Zetamancer (Oct 10, 2006)

When is the next chapter going to be coming out?


----------



## Genesis (Oct 10, 2006)

Chapter 20 is up!  

I've actually got this far. Definitely surprising.


----------



## the 1 and only jj (Oct 10, 2006)

chapter 20 doesn't show 

o wait now it shows. hehehe


----------



## Genesis (Oct 10, 2006)

Yeah, i just uploaded it about 5 minutes ago.


----------



## the 1 and only jj (Oct 10, 2006)

great chapter like always! this is by far the best fanfic i have ever seen and i always look forward to reading it every week.


----------



## Genesis (Oct 10, 2006)

Your reviews keep me going.  

Lol, Thanks.


----------



## Shadow Slayer (Oct 10, 2006)

Naruto_Genesis said:
			
		

> Your reviews keep me going.
> 
> Lol, Thanks.




Genesis...I LOVE YOU MAN!  I love your fanfic, it is so good.  And I swear...Naruto better live! Please


----------



## Genesis (Oct 10, 2006)

Shadow0fabandit said:
			
		

> Genesis...I LOVE YOU MAN!  I love your fanfic, it is so good.  And I swear...Naruto better live! Please



If you're a girl, that is appreciated and common. If you're a guy...ease up a little yo. 

Lol, thanks and don't worry, i'm probably going to do 2 endings anyway.


----------



## Shadow Slayer (Oct 10, 2006)

Naruto_Genesis said:
			
		

> If you're a girl, that is appreciated and common. If you're a guy...ease up a little yo.
> 
> Lol, thanks and don't worry, i'm probably going to do 2 endings anyway.




Lol, I'm a dude.  The whole love you thing was a joke.  But I do enjoy reading your fanfic quite a bit.  2 endings sounds nice.  Just the whole..."Hero dies at the end" thing just annoys me  way to many stories out there that take that sort of direction for the main character.


----------



## Genesis (Oct 10, 2006)

Lol, I knew it was a jke hence the second line, i should have added a smiley.

Anyways, about him dying. i never knew many fics actually go in that direction, that's why i wanted to do it. Man, that kind of killed it off.


----------



## TheVileOne (Oct 11, 2006)

You still have that glimmer though man.  Which I hope for.


----------



## Huh? (Oct 11, 2006)

This is a bloody great fanfic, one of the best that i have read in a long time. I just sat and read through all of the chapters in one go and not many fanfics can do that but yours was just freakin awesome. Keep up the good work! 
Also: 

*Spoiler*: __ 



Garra tryin to play cards was hillarious


----------



## Genesis (Oct 11, 2006)

I have updated....did you get happy there for a second?  

I have reached 600 reviews though.


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Oct 11, 2006)

Gaara trying to play cards was very funny, against him, Tsunade might have a chance to actually win.  BTW, where was Kankuro?


----------



## Genesis (Oct 11, 2006)

In Suna, taking care of business.


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Oct 11, 2006)

So the next one sould be out on Monday?


----------



## Genesis (Oct 11, 2006)

Yeah around that time.


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Oct 13, 2006)

Bumpping to keep on top


----------



## Shadow Slayer (Oct 13, 2006)

How many chapters are you planning on making? Just wondering cuz it is already up to 20.


----------



## Genesis (Oct 13, 2006)

I'd say it'll go to around about 35 chapters.


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Oct 13, 2006)

All right!!!! 35 chapters.


----------



## Shadow Slayer (Oct 13, 2006)

Cool! By the tiem this fanfic is done we might know something about NaruSaku from Kishimoto.  Waiting takes so damn long!


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Oct 13, 2006)

You got that right.


----------



## kyutofukumaki (Oct 13, 2006)

That was a great fanfiction believe it.


----------



## Shadow Slayer (Oct 13, 2006)

kyutofukumaki said:
			
		

> That was a great fanfiction believe it.




Yeah, it has inspired me to write my own. 

P.S. It's my dream to one day be a great author.


----------



## Genesis (Oct 13, 2006)

kyutofukumaki said:


> That was a great fanfiction believe it.



Thanks.



Shadow0fabandit said:


> Yeah, it has inspired me to write my own.
> 
> P.S. It's my dream to one day be a great author.



I'm inspirational.


----------



## Dragen (Oct 14, 2006)

ok i just read the last chapter you posted in your story, and i can't wait for the next one.


----------



## Genesis (Oct 14, 2006)

That's good. I should have it up by monday.


----------



## Shadow Slayer (Oct 15, 2006)

Genesis said:


> That's good. I should have it up by monday.




Good news! I can't wait.


----------



## Genesis (Oct 15, 2006)

Chapter 21 is here. I managed to finish it before i expected and cut out 1 whole scene...anyways, enjoy.


----------



## Shadow Slayer (Oct 15, 2006)

I'm reading it right now.  It's really good! nice job Genesis.


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Oct 16, 2006)

Yeah, good job


----------



## the 1 and only jj (Oct 16, 2006)

great chapter like always! you had me all excited about the akatsuki fight but it wasn't the major battle. o well great chapter like always anyway!


----------



## GrandTheftAutumn (Oct 16, 2006)

I must say, thats an A+ fanfic right there.


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Oct 16, 2006)

Edo said:


> I must say, thats an A+ fanfic right there.



Yep, it sure is.


----------



## Shadow Slayer (Oct 16, 2006)

I think you should add an interruption in the love between Naruto and Sakura.  You should put something in there that will make them test the fact as if they truely love each other. That would give this story a bit more spice I think.


----------



## wind_rain98 (Oct 16, 2006)

haha, great chapter.  i was all ready for this major battle and then it never came. i was a little po'ed but it was still a fricking great chapter. and i agree with shadow on the whole naruto/sakura relationship thing.


----------



## Shadow Slayer (Oct 17, 2006)

Hey, when should we be expecting the next chapter to arrive?


----------



## Sapwood2 (Oct 17, 2006)

The cliche love test is a hostage situation, lol! Naruto+hostage negotiater=dead hostage. Excellent chapter, good use of major fight teasing. Suspenseful endings are good, contrary to what people say, they would probably lose interest in a story that gives away all the secrets immediately.


----------



## Genesis (Oct 17, 2006)

the 1 and only jj said:


> great chapter like always! you had me all excited about the akatsuki fight but it wasn't the major battle. o well great chapter like always anyway!


Thanks, and there is going to be a major battle in about 2 or 3 chapters.


Edo said:


> I must say, thats an A+ fanfic right there.


Thanks,appreciate it.


Shadow0fabandit said:


> I think you should add an interruption in the love between Naruto and Sakura.  You should put something in there that will make them test the fact as if they truely love each other. That would give this story a bit more spice I think.


At the moment Shadow, their romace is taking a back seat. I'm going to start putting forward everything about the AL soon and all that.


Shadow0fabandit said:


> Hey, when should we be expecting the next chapter to arrive?


Well, i would say Thursday night. I've been really busy with work and my damn hectic social life. I just got back in and it's around 2:30 in the morning. I'm going to work on the chapter a little now and hopefully i'll be over half way through before i head to sleep. If all goes well, then it'll all be done by Thursday.

Anyways i'm going to leave myself logged on for about an hour so if anyone asks any questions, i'll answer them. Since, i don't expect to get time to come on the forums until i update my story.

To quickly address some issues from the past chapter. Naruto's damage was realistic since he took a hit for Konohamaru. He blocked some but still got a lot. Gaara was taken out by just one of Deidara's bombs so i didn't want to make Naruto seem superhuman by being all fine. He'll get his time to shine so no need to worry about that.


----------



## Vesikauhu (Oct 18, 2006)

Great story! I love it! Keep it up!


----------



## Genesis (Oct 18, 2006)

Chapter 22 is up.


----------



## the 1 and only jj (Oct 18, 2006)

Genesis said:


> Chapter 22 is up.



alright! but it's to late at night for me to read it (i have to get up at 5:30) so im just gonna print it out and read at school tomorrow.


----------



## Genesis (Oct 19, 2006)

5:30? Man, your school must start really early.


----------



## wind_rain98 (Oct 19, 2006)

ahhhhhhh, i love it!  soo good,  and highly adictive as well!


----------



## the 1 and only jj (Oct 19, 2006)

Genesis said:


> 5:30? Man, your school must start really early.



yeah i leave for school at like 6:30, it's like a 30 min drive to my school and it starts at 7:30. but anyway great chapter! i loved it like i always do. i was trying to not cry during the middle of my class when i was reading the part about naruto and the sandaime.


----------



## Kyuubinoyoko9 (Oct 20, 2006)

Great Story. I hope you update soon. When I have more time I will post a longer reply.


----------



## Genesis (Oct 21, 2006)

Chapter 23 is up!  

And, my fic has over 700 reviews now.


----------



## the 1 and only jj (Oct 22, 2006)

great chapter like always. i really can't wait for the next chapter. i want to see what the leader can do and see how the rookie 9 take the news of naruto.

just 1 question, why are they worried about people knowing naruto left the village?


----------



## Genesis (Oct 22, 2006)

Thanks, in answer to your question, Homura and Koharu suggested to Tsunade in the previous chapter that they should kill Naruto to make sure Kyuubi doesn't fall into the hands of Akatsuki. Since they don't know what Akatsuki is up to, they can't risk letting Kyuubi being set free since it'll come for Konoha again. Tsunade's counter is that as long as Naruto is with them, they can protect him from the Akatsuki.

Naruto just left so that gives Danzo a chance to order Root to take him out. The fact that Naruto went running in the hands of the enemy means that Tsunade can't do much about that action if Danzo finds out and does it. That's why she doesn't want them knowing Naruto has left.


----------



## Shadow Slayer (Oct 22, 2006)

Loved the last two chapters.  Keep up the great work!


----------



## Genesis (Oct 24, 2006)

I found this thread on page 2! PAGE 2!  

Anyways, chapter 24 is up! And it's close to 6500 words!  

This is for when you've finished reading the chapter...bet you never saw that coming.


----------



## einsteinmasters1 (Oct 25, 2006)

Chapter 24 is awsome man and I definitely didn't see that coming...


----------



## Tmb04 (Oct 25, 2006)

i dont wanna spoil anything for anyone who doesnt read the manga and all, but will Asuma continue to be in the story? or was his role SO minimal that is doesnt matter?


----------



## the 1 and only jj (Oct 25, 2006)

wow, all i have to say is wow great chapter. i think i know who the AL leader is, it's Uzumaki Yasuo. i mean it has to since akatsuki needs all the the tailed demons so Uzumaki Yasuo has to still be alive or his tailed demon must have been taken awhile ago, even the descriptoin of the AL made it look like he was some how related to naruto. and for who ever Jiraiya is going to bring i think it is either going to be sasuke or kakashi.


----------



## Yosha (Oct 25, 2006)

nice it is a good read.


----------



## FinalDragon13 (Oct 25, 2006)

this story IS the best Naruto fanfic out there, i swear i have never read a story that even comes close to being as good as this one!


----------



## Genesis (Oct 25, 2006)

Tmb04 said:


> i dont wanna spoil anything for anyone who doesnt read the manga and all, but will Asuma continue to be in the story? or was his role SO minimal that is doesnt matter?


If you're talking about in my fic, he's going to continue being in it but it's a minor role. The major roles are basically the same as in the manga.

If you're talking of the manga, well then:

*Spoiler*: __ 



He's dead now and i think it's going to stay like that. We'll most likely be told his past and Naruto might start taking Akatsuki more seriously.





FinalDragon13 said:


> this story IS the best Naruto fanfic out there, i swear i have never read a story that even comes close to being as good as this one!


Thanks, and you're Angles and Airwaves on fanfiction.net aren't you? If you are, i've replied to your review with the basic history since you said didn't understand it.

Oh, and for the future, there's still quite a few things that have to be told.


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Oct 26, 2006)

FinalDragon13 said:


> this story IS the best Naruto fanfic out there, i swear i have never read a story that even comes close to being as good as this one!


 
mmm.......I totally agree.........BOOYAH!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HarunoClan (Oct 26, 2006)

You do a very good job of writing a fanfic.  Keep it up.


----------



## the 1 and only jj (Oct 29, 2006)

what?!!! why is this on page 3? i can't wait for the next chapter!


----------



## HarunoClan (Oct 29, 2006)

I was wondering where it went.


----------



## Genesis (Oct 29, 2006)

The next chapter will be up tomorrow after i've put the finishing touches and read it over to fix any mistakes. Damn thing is already 6,000 words and might end up being longer than my previous chapter. Anyways until then, laters.


----------



## TheVileOne (Oct 29, 2006)

OK, so my first instinct tells me that the Akatsuki leader is Uzumaki Yasuo or the original Uzumaki jinchuuriki or whoever.

OK, so if this guy who used to be evil, turned good, then evil again was part of Konoha and was Naruto's ancestor then . . . where did Naruto come from?  Who did this other Uzumaki procreate with?

I like to think there was more to the Hokage's decision than thinking he seals the Kyuubi back into an orphaned boy in order to honor Yasuo and get people to forgive him.


----------



## Genesis (Oct 30, 2006)

Chapter 25 is up!


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Oct 30, 2006)

Alright, unfortually I can't read it right now.


----------



## porygon75052 (Oct 30, 2006)

i was hopeing that youd make a naruto/ temari fic or a ino fic what kind of other stories are you planning on making after hands of destiny is  have to say i'm a big fan of your work and hope that you'll make another story the reson i was wondering becuase i wanted to ad you to my author's alart so please say you have another idea for a story  even a second genration story or one where naruto esablishes his own village even if you arnt able to update it as often as you have been doing i would ove to read another naruto fic by you and i'm sure your 300+ reviewers would also like eo see another fic what do you think?


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Oct 30, 2006)

After I finished writing my first FanFic (Intertwined Destinies) I plan on writing another that combines Naruto and the Halo series. I am going to make the grunts have their glory that they deserve.


----------



## Genesis (Oct 30, 2006)

Well, i've got one idea at the moment which will be the next one and the pairing is undecided. I've got the basic plot of what i could do but i'm not going to expand on it until i've finished Hands Of Destiny. I don't like to pre-write or plan my fics on paper since it takes too long and i don't have the time nor can i be bothered. I write straight from my head so there is a good chance i'll make another fic since it wouldn't totally take up my time. Also, it's got nothing to do with the current storyline and would be AU though you'd see all the characters from the manga in it.


----------



## Kyuubinoyoko9 (Oct 31, 2006)

I loved the last chapter. You worked in Uchiha Madara, Susuanoo, and the Akatsuki Leader's piercings very well. I was just wondering why Naruto didn't use Oodama Rasengan ??

Trio of Japanese gods: Tsukyomi, Amaterasu, and Susuanoo.  

I can't wait to find out the fate of the Akatsuki and Naruto. Personally, I hope Naruto destroys Akatsuki. Please update soon.

Ja, Ne
          Kyuubinoyoko9


----------



## Genesis (Oct 31, 2006)

Oodama Rasengan was already used in the previous chapter and in my fic Yasha Kachuu is the strongest jutsu he's got. Thanks for the comment.


----------



## Genesis (Nov 2, 2006)

Chapter 26 is up!  

I've written over 100,000 words and am close to 200,000 hits on my story.


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Nov 2, 2006)

Yea, I will read right now.


----------



## the 1 and only jj (Nov 3, 2006)

yeah i haven't been on but ihave been keeping up to date with your fanfic. my comp is kind of dead so im fixing it, been reading your fic at school and like always you do a great job. i told my friend about your fanfic and he has started reading it and he loves it to. my comp will be back up and running around tuesday. as for now though im playing need for speed carbon!


----------



## Kyuubinoyoko9 (Nov 4, 2006)

Very good chapter. I can't wait to find out what happens in the end. How many chapters do you expect to have in the story when it is done. Just wondering. Not much else to say, but keep up the good work.


----------



## Shadow Slayer (Nov 4, 2006)

HaloGuardian117 said:


> After I finished writing my first FanFic (Intertwined Destinies) I plan on writing another that combines Naruto and the Halo series. I am going to make the grunts have their glory that they deserve.



*Sighs* Dear God...

The latest chapters were great. Keep it up!


----------



## Genesis (Nov 5, 2006)

@ jj - As long as you're reading my fic, the status of your comp doesn't matter.  

Lol, hopefully you'll get it fixed and it's good to know your friend enjoyed the story.

@ Kyuubinoyoko9 - Expect it to go around 35 chapters.

Sorry for the late reply, i haven't been on the past 2 days.


----------



## Tmb04 (Nov 5, 2006)

Hope u Update soon  

just wondering, when your done Hands of Destiny, will u write another story?


----------



## TheVileOne (Nov 5, 2006)

I'm still confused.  How is Naruto related to Yasuo?  

I'm also confused about with all this why the Kyuubi was sealed in Naruto taking perception and everything else into account.


----------



## Genesis (Nov 5, 2006)

@ Tmb04 - Probably, but it won't be as regularly updated as this one.

@ TVO - Do you know what a descendant is? That's how they're related, he was the first Uzumaki. As for the sealing, i haven't answered that fully so wait for it in the future.


----------



## TheVileOne (Nov 5, 2006)

Genesis said:


> @ Tmb04 - Probably, but it won't be as regularly updated as this one.
> 
> @ TVO - Do you know what a descendant is? That's how they're related, he was the first Uzumaki. As for the sealing, i haven't answered that fully so wait for it in the future.


Yeah, so who did Yasuo breed with in Konoha to make more Uzumaki?


----------



## Genesis (Nov 5, 2006)

^That's not important, normal civillian.


----------



## TheVileOne (Nov 6, 2006)

Umm . . . why is that not important?  

I think it's pretty ridiculously important unless you are trying to say you will get to that soon.

Doesn't that essentially mean Yasuo is Naruto's grandfather or great grandfather?  I think Naruto's origins and lineage are pretty important if you started going there.


----------



## Genesis (Nov 6, 2006)

Chapter 27 is up! 

@ TVO - It's not important like i said. Naruto being Yasuo's descendant is him being related to Yasuo by blood. Who Yasuo had the child with, that carried on the Uzumaki legacy, doesn't matter because she adds nothing to my plot so will not be told of in detail. You've been told of his origins, he's the descendant of the first jinchuuriki in Konoha who was taken in by the Shodaime and was also named by him thus giving birth to the Uzumaki name. The only people that matter now are his parents and i've already gave subtle hints as to who his father is and his mother will be talked of in the future.

Brief summary of everyones connections - 


*Spoiler*: __ 



*Yasuo*

- First jinchuuriki in Konoha (Hachibi container)
- Sandaime's best friend.
- Looks to Shodaime as a father.
- First of the Uzumaki (Naruto's great Grandfather).
- Was killed by Madara.

*Shodaime*

- Founder of Konoha.
- Rival and best friend of Madara.
- Looks at Yasuo as his own son.
- Was killed by Madara.

*Madara* 

- Founder of Konoha.
- Rival and best friend of the Shodaime.
- Grew immense hatred for Yasuo which in turn activated the chakra of Anima within him.
- Killed Yasuo and the Shodaime (to get MS).
- Has tricked Konoha since the Shodaime's death.
- Responsible partly for Kyuubi attacking Konoha.


----------



## TheVileOne (Nov 7, 2006)

I think what you are really trying to say is that you do not know  .

I'm just wondering with everything that happened how Yasuo settled down and started a family with everything that he did to Konoha.


----------



## seaj0725 (Nov 7, 2006)

*hi!*

Hello! Genesis I'm just new here...well I really like the introduction of the story because u have explained everything on the first paragraph...you are fond of using adjectives and verbs to explain what is happening and that is one that I really like in most stories...


----------



## seaj0725 (Nov 7, 2006)

*Hello!*

Well I like ur strategy of writing because u explained everything..and if readers will read ur story, readers can easily imagined how the story goes or what is happening in the story...this is what I like..

A blonde shinobi walked through the dark noisy streets of Konoha as the rain slowly swathed his body.


----------



## seaj0725 (Nov 7, 2006)

wow! I love that sig of urs..itachi...are u the one who made that? cool!


----------



## Genesis (Nov 7, 2006)

@TVO - You're just asking pointless questions. I could give you a backstory right now which would be complete bs but it'll fit in with my story. There's no point in it because it will take up needless space in my chapters which i keep at a limited length already. He started off being hated but was accepted eventually and that's the reason Madara hates him. He was killed when he was 18 so that's 2 years for him to get into a relationship before he would've died. He didn't have time to see his kid since he was killed while the woman he was with was still pregnant. There's your whole answer and it bears similarity to Naruto and Sakura's situation right now but i don't deem it important enough to include in the actual story. Now stop being confused.

@ Seaj - Refrain from double or triple posting. Just edit your original post. Thanks for the comments and i didn't make the Itachi sig, i found it.


----------



## TheVileOne (Nov 7, 2006)

Hey I think that's important if his situation parallels Naruto with his progeny and everything.  

Why don't you post it here so you don't have to waste space in your chapters?


----------



## Kyuubinoyoko9 (Nov 9, 2006)

Not much to say, except awesome chapter. Keep up the good work. I hope to see the next chapter soon. 

Ja, Ne
          Kyuubinoyoko9


----------



## HarunoClan (Nov 9, 2006)

Great update, love it.


----------



## the 1 and only jj (Nov 9, 2006)

so the latest chapter should be out by tomorrow? i hope it comes out in the early morning/late tonight so i can read it at school cause im gonna be busy all day after school.


----------



## XMatchBookX (Nov 9, 2006)

omg.. i read al the current chapters yesterday.. lol it is seriously amazing lol.. ur a true inspiration!  i pretty much have the same anticipation waiting for the next chapter as i do with the actual manga Naruto lol and thats really saying something  anyways.. please keep up the good work and don't stop, ur amazing


----------



## Genesis (Nov 9, 2006)

Lol, i haven't actually started writing the next chapter yet.


----------



## shy_love (Nov 9, 2006)

It seems that I cant review you yet because I'm not a member of fanfiction.net (but I will be soon *laughs evily*) But I think your story rocks so far! I just discovered it so I haven't read many chapters yet...but you kept asking for a pairing for Naruto. So if your still looking I've got one! And judging by my avatar you can probably geuss my suggestion, huh? NaruXHina!!!!!! lol thanxs for reading my opinion. t2ul!


----------



## the 1 and only jj (Nov 9, 2006)

Genesis said:


> Lol, i haven't actually started writing the next chapter yet.



WAHT!:amazed  you just broke my heart. o well i guess i can wait longer.


----------



## Genesis (Nov 9, 2006)

I'll have it up by around Saturday. I should be hitting 200,000 hits with the next chapter.


----------



## XMatchBookX (Nov 9, 2006)

woot saturday! lol cant wait... also.. how many words u think it'll be?


----------



## Genesis (Nov 9, 2006)

3000-4000 are the amount i aim to make all the chapters. Some times they end up being a lot longer like some of the previous chapters.


----------



## the 1 and only jj (Nov 9, 2006)

i love the longer chapters. it means there's more to the story.


----------



## XMatchBookX (Nov 9, 2006)

ya i agree with you there, it also makes it so it lasts longer.. quenching my yerning for the next chapter a little more lol


----------



## Rise Against713 (Nov 10, 2006)

Dude this is the single most awesome fanfic ever . PLEZE write more


----------



## Kyuubinoyoko9 (Nov 10, 2006)

Genesis said:


> 3000-4000 are the amount i aim to make all the chapters. Some times they end up being a lot longer like some of the previous chapters.



The long chapters are awesome.


----------



## XMatchBookX (Nov 11, 2006)

woot saturday.. hopfully it gets finished and put up today  been waiting......... very..... well.... impatiently.. lol


----------



## Genesis (Nov 11, 2006)

Chapter 28 is up!


----------



## TheVileOne (Nov 12, 2006)

Great.  I hope we get Sakura giving Naruto some TLC in the next chapter  .


----------



## Kyuubinoyoko9 (Nov 12, 2006)

Chapter 28 was very good. Is Tobi going to die?  Keep up the good work.


----------



## seaj0725 (Nov 12, 2006)

Hi folks! Hope u join my little contest in this link:
this guy
what u just need to do is continue the first chapter that I have made and I will be the one who will judge the best next chapter?ok so hope to see u there and pls. join! Thank you!


----------



## Genesis (Nov 12, 2006)

^Don't spam story threads with links to other threads. I'm not sure if this is the only one you did it to but refrain from it completely since authors will find it disrespectful.


----------



## XMatchBookX (Nov 12, 2006)

wow... the more i read your fan fic the more i like it... more and more.. lol ive reread it(all the chapters)... and i still feel like reading them again lol... keep up the good work!


----------



## Rise Against713 (Nov 12, 2006)

Awesome chapter. pleze make chap.29 quikly


----------



## the 1 and only jj (Nov 12, 2006)

great job like always. im some one that hates to read but your fanfic makes me want to read.


----------



## Tha#1Stunna (Nov 13, 2006)

WoW...This Is Awesome...Its Easily Up There With The Favs Like The Legendary "Two Halves".  Keep It Up Man!! I Look Forward To More Of Your Work!!!


----------



## Kyuubinoyoko9 (Nov 13, 2006)

~ Good job. Keep up the good work. This story is up there with Specula's works and Naruto: Legacy of the Rasengan. I've added it to my C2. Hope you update soon. By the way, how many more chapters do you expect to have? I hope that you do not end it right after the conclusion of the Akatsuki arc. ~

Ja Na,
          Kyuubinoyoko9


----------



## Rise Against713 (Nov 13, 2006)

hey genesis, when do you think the next chapter will be up?


----------



## Genesis (Nov 13, 2006)

I'm going to start working on it tomorrow and try to get it out by wednesday night.


----------



## XMatchBookX (Nov 14, 2006)

yay hopefully its out tomorrow night ... im addicted... lol


----------



## Rise Against713 (Nov 14, 2006)

Awesome cant wait for wensday


----------



## Genesis (Nov 15, 2006)

Chapter 29 is up!  

I wasn't actually going to put this out since i only started on it today. I got sidetracked yesterday but i finished it since i said i'd have it out by today. Anyways after 4 hours i have completed and re-read it.

BELIEVE IT! (I hate that phrase)


----------



## Rise Against713 (Nov 15, 2006)

awesome as always  can't wait for 30


----------



## XMatchBookX (Nov 15, 2006)

its awesome ! lol o and i finished the Sig for the Fic  hope u like it


----------



## Rise Against713 (Nov 15, 2006)

XMatchBookX said:


> its awesome ! lol o and i finished the Sig for the Fic  hope u like it



Sweet banner, man. i gave you reppoints for that. it's tht awesome


----------



## XMatchBookX (Nov 15, 2006)

wow man thanx  i tried to connect it to the story..(u know the water where naruto and sakura were and then the village in the background with the hokages(what Naruto is pretty much becoming without accually getting the title)) and then the akatsuki cloud


----------



## Kyuubinoyoko9 (Nov 15, 2006)

Awesome. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Rise Against713 (Nov 15, 2006)

XMatchBookX said:


> wow man thanx  i tried to connect it to the story..(u know the water where naruto and sakura were and then the village in the background with the hokages(what Naruto is pretty much becoming without accually getting the title)) and then the akatsuki cloud



That pic is just perfect for the story. i would put it in my sig but it says that it's too big of a file to put in my sig. too bad that Genesis isn't here to see it


----------



## Genesis (Nov 15, 2006)

Hey, that's a good sig. If the Sakura part was a little clearer, it'd be even better but i like the thought you put into it. As in connecting the lake scene and symbolism used. Reps and great sig.


----------



## Rise Against713 (Nov 15, 2006)

Hey Gen when's 30 comin?


----------



## Genesis (Nov 15, 2006)

Around the weekend, most likely.


----------



## Rise Against713 (Nov 15, 2006)

Sweet, can't wait


----------



## XMatchBookX (Nov 16, 2006)

me either..
*Spoiler*: __ 



hopefully Naruto gets to see all his friends and they get all emotional and stuff 


 it'd be cool and ya Genesis i know what u mean.. but im gonna be workin on it so, ill probably have it better by this afternoon, . im gonna try to clean the sakura part up as much as i can.


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Nov 16, 2006)

Nice update as usual, keep at it, yeah.


----------



## Gothic Gaara (Nov 16, 2006)

I just wanna see how Gaara acts now that he knows that Naruto is dying will he be any different and is he okay from trying to rip his heart out?


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Nov 16, 2006)

Hiya fellas,
Great work on the chapter.


----------



## Genesis (Nov 18, 2006)

Chapter 30 is up!


----------



## Morcalivan7 (Nov 18, 2006)

Good read. And it doesn't seem at all farfetched like the other fanfics. It's like it could actually happen in the manga. Nicely done.


----------



## the 1 and only jj (Nov 18, 2006)

ncie chapter! im still confused though if naruto is gonna live or not, i mena sakura said she was close to finding out, but with what naruto had said at the end leaves me confused. but i guess i find out at the end.


----------



## Tha#1Stunna (Nov 18, 2006)

This chapter was awesome!!  Gaara actually cried...This story is getting better and better as it goes on!!!  Keep up the good work!!


----------



## Rise Against713 (Nov 18, 2006)

awesome as always, genesis. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Can't wait to see what happened to madara


----------



## wind_rain98 (Nov 18, 2006)

ahh, still as good as ever!  i love it.  (sry i haven't posted in a while.)


----------



## Genesis (Nov 18, 2006)

^Don't worry about it.

Thanks for all the positive comments.

@ jj - That's good and you'll know the answer in the next chapter.


----------



## Rise Against713 (Nov 18, 2006)

Genesis said:


> ^Don't worry about it.
> 
> Thanks for all the positive comments.
> 
> @ jj - That's good and you'll know the answer in the next chapter.



 OOOO  now i really can't wait till next chapter


----------



## Kyuubinoyoko9 (Nov 19, 2006)

Awesome chapter. It seems that the final conflict between Madara and Naruto is going to happen soon. I hope you keep up the good work. I look forward to reading the next chapter. I hope its out soon. ^^


----------



## Wilykat (Nov 20, 2006)

And more on friendship.  Not much action or romance though.  Too bad Sakura couldn't have 5 seconds more with Naruto...

Another good chapter.


----------



## XMatchBookX (Nov 20, 2006)

awesome chapter, read it yesterday.. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



on the whether Naruto dies or not.. i really hope he doesn't.. it just doesn't seem right to me.. u know.. to forget about his dream.. it just seems.... creul.. for lack of a better word..  but ya.. its reall confusing me about how Sakura says shes coming close and how Naruto says "It started with him, it will end with me." but to me it kind of means that no one will ever be shunned because of being a jinchuriki, which would explain the statement.. but i dont know u might have some else in mind.. i just hope he lives  because he never breaks a promise.. and becoming Hokage is one of those promises.. i realise its your story and all that.. but in my mind to doesn't seem right to have him die.. even if its a "honorable" or "Glorious" death if u know what i mean(sacrificing himself to kill bad guy)




but ya.. amazing Fic and keep up the awesome work!

o ya.. i couldn't really get a better pic for the sig.. because i couldn't get an pic with better quality than that... i was gonna get the episode that has it in the opening .. but the only one i could use is the RAW version and its impossible to find.. and it doesn't look right wen i try to clean it.. so.. i guess thats the best i can do.. but i got a couple good comments about it so


----------



## Krimson (Nov 20, 2006)

Wow, what a great story.  One of the best NaruSaku fics I've ever read (and trust me, I've read many), though I'm only a little over 2/3 of the way through so far.  The only thing is that I think some of the characters are a bit underpowered, but it's pretty insignificant in the long run I guess.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Yeah, I agree it would seem kind of wrong for Naruto to die. It just kind of contradicts a lot of themes, like how hard work and determination can overcome anything. But hey, it's your fanfic, not the actual manga, so whatever you plan to do, I hope you'll resolve the thing nicely.

Btw, I totally get what you mean when you say too many stories end up with Naruto miraculously living after a guaranteed death experience. Sad endings, while usually beautifully done, leave me really depressed and unsatisfied, lol. I think happy endings are always the better way to go, but only if just the right amount of realism is incorporated so that it's believable yet doesn't reflect the sad reality of real life.  From what I've seen so far, you're definately good enough to pull it off, but it's still your choice (if you haven't already made it).


----------



## Genesis (Nov 20, 2006)

Chapter 31 is up! 

@ Krimson - Thanks for letting me know your thoughts. I appreciate when people let me know in detail what they think.

@ XMatchBookX - Don't worry about it. You made the sig of your own accord which is a great gesture and it looks good as it is.


----------



## superflyninjaguy (Nov 20, 2006)

YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!111!!111


----------



## Genesis (Nov 20, 2006)

I see the story got you excited.


----------



## superflyninjaguy (Nov 20, 2006)

yup  

lol poor hinata always feinting cant she ever catch a break


----------



## Rise Against713 (Nov 20, 2006)

Awesome as always.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I was wodering when naruto and sakura would tell everybody(bout the baby)
Too bad for zetsu he's probibly gonna die. I think that mdara will atak during the celibration



Keep it up. (i love it that you update so quikly)


----------



## the 1 and only jj (Nov 21, 2006)

hmm, i think i know how it's gonna end. i think madara is gonna attack during the celebration and either naruto is going to die using "that move" or sakura is gonna end up dieing(because of how he said it ends with me, refering to his blood line mayb?) but before she dies she is gonna find a way to heal naruto. but yeah thats my take on it. great chapter like always.


----------



## Rise Against713 (Nov 21, 2006)

so genesis, how meny more chapters we looking forward to?


----------



## Genesis (Nov 21, 2006)

Another 5 since i don't feel like doing 2 endings.


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Nov 21, 2006)

Yes, I hope that it is a good one. and Naruto and Sakura don't die, i hope.


----------



## Rise Against713 (Nov 21, 2006)

Genesis said:


> Another 5 since i don't feel like doing 2 endings.



Awesome  and sad  at the same time. It's gonna be hard when it's over


----------



## Rise Against713 (Nov 23, 2006)

Just bumping the tread to first page


----------



## sRyaZzdJ (Nov 24, 2006)

read the first chapter, thought it was pretty lame but the end left some curiosity. kept on reading and wow, this blew my mind away. everything flows really well and you got me anxiously waiting to keep reading. you kick ass man. i am now a fan.   (haha, i was after chapter 2)

btw, chapter 24 kicked my ass pretty hard.


----------



## Genesis (Nov 24, 2006)

@ sRyaZzdJ - I don't blame you, i wasn't really trying with the earlier chapters.

Anyways, I'm going to start working on the next chapter today so i'll have it out in a couple of days.


----------



## Rise Against713 (Nov 24, 2006)

awesome  can't wait


----------



## Tha#1Stunna (Nov 25, 2006)

When Will Chapter 32 Be Up????


----------



## kithicdame (Nov 25, 2006)

love it! when will the next chapter be out?


----------



## Muk (Nov 25, 2006)

Heh, really nice story. Oh so you are extending the story another 5 chapters? And I was hoping you'd be wrapping it up after all the revelation...

Also i think i already mentioned it in my review on ff.net but if you gona pull a sad ending, make it well at least satisfying. I mean the whole story has been, kinda dark so if you are just gona pull a sad ending without satisfying evidence, that there is still hope left then, well it'd ruin the whole build up until now.


----------



## Genesis (Nov 25, 2006)

The next chapter should be up around Monday. I've been busy and only started working on it today.

@ Muk - I haven't extended the story, i'm just in the process of wrapping up everything. As for reading your story, i will do when i get the time since i haven't read any fics in a while now.


----------



## Rise Against713 (Nov 25, 2006)

^^ Thanx for telling us


----------



## Genesis (Nov 27, 2006)

Good News: The next chapter is finished and ready to be put out.

Bad News: I've been trying for the past hour to upload it onto Fanfiction.net but the damn site doesn't do it. I'll have it up as soon as possible. It's around 3200 words so nothing major in length.


----------



## Genesis (Nov 28, 2006)

Finally i have done it. Chapter 32 is up so enjoy, if not because the chapter itself is good but because of the pain and suffering it required to get it up.


----------



## Tha#1Stunna (Nov 28, 2006)

Great Update!! 

Was the party meant for Naruto and Sakura?  Like a baby shower?  Or for some other reason?

Keep up the good work!!  One of the best FFs I've ever read!!

*REPS*


----------



## the 1 and only jj (Nov 28, 2006)

Tha#1Stunna said:


> Great Update!!
> 
> Was the party meant for Naruto and Sakura?  Like a baby shower?  Or for some other reason?
> 
> ...



i think it was stated in the last chapter that the party was for finding out the true past of konoha. any ways great chapter! And with your end comment i would love for you to make 2 endings, because that way every one can be pleased, but its all up to you. looks like we are gonna be seeing a big fight next chapter.


----------



## Rise Against713 (Nov 28, 2006)

Awesome up date, dude. niice clif hanger. can't wait to reed more.

*Spoiler*: __ 



I wonder if Naruto will keep his promise



t


----------



## kithicdame (Nov 29, 2006)

Rise Against713 said:


> Awesome up date, dude. niice clif hanger. can't wait to reed more.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



i hope so...i dont want him to die...he deserves to have his dream and be happy after all the suffering...pls dont kill him!


----------



## porygon75052 (Nov 30, 2006)

t becuase the latest chapter mentioned it what do you think is the true porpse of the sharingan is?


----------



## Genesis (Nov 30, 2006)

Are you talking of in my story or the manga? If it's my story then the question was answered in chapter 26.


----------



## porygon75052 (Nov 30, 2006)

i ment manga  dont get me wrong i loved your explaniation  and i know this might be offtopic but what do you think the sharingan purpose is in the manga?


----------



## the 1 and only jj (Nov 30, 2006)

porygon75052 said:


> i ment manga  dont get me wrong i loved your explaniation  and i know this might be offtopic but what do you think the sharingan purpose is in the manga?



who says it has to have a purpose? its a bloodline.


----------



## uchiha-alia (Dec 1, 2006)

good story there, i read it all


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Dec 1, 2006)

Good  update, love it.


----------



## porygon75052 (Dec 2, 2006)

the 1 and only jj said:


> who says it has to have a purpose? its a bloodline.



during the fight in the valley of the end sasuke flashbacks to the great uchia tragady and itachi tells him that their is a hidden scroll that has the purpose of the sharingan which was also mentioned in one of the newest chapters of HOD


----------



## Genesis (Dec 2, 2006)

Chapter 33 is up! 

@ porygon75052 - I think it'll be connected to the Kyuubi and maybe bijuu in general. As for it's purpose, i'm not sure since i haven't really gave it that much thought. The first time they mentioned it, the idea that i used for my story came to my mind. So unless that is it's purpose which is out there, i don't really know. Also, it might not really have a purpose behind it and merely be connected to a dark past.


----------



## Rise Against713 (Dec 2, 2006)

Awesome update. really can't wait for the next chapter


*Spoiler*: __ 



i wasn't expecting sasuke to be the first to fight madara, but whatever ur fic.


 
keep doing what ur doing, man


----------



## the 1 and only jj (Dec 3, 2006)

wow, great chapter. its about time i get to see my fav character in action. and yeah when sasuke killed his brother in the earlier chapters i did think he would get MG.


p.s. how do you guys like my new sig.


----------



## Genesis (Dec 3, 2006)

@ jj - It's good, what is it from?


----------



## Tha#1Stunna (Dec 3, 2006)

Awesome chapter!!    Can't wait for the next one!


----------



## Sapwood2 (Dec 3, 2006)

I've been reading it and still feel bad about what I said. Good chapter!


----------



## the 1 and only jj (Dec 4, 2006)

Genesis said:


> @ jj - It's good, what is it from?



it's from The Melancholy of Haruhi Suzumiya. when can we expect a next chapter? this one really left me hanging in suspense. 

i also got dragon ball z budokai tenkaichi 2 for my wii, and wow is it a great game on the wii. hows it on the ps2?


----------



## Genesis (Dec 4, 2006)

The next chapter will be up around the weekend.

@ jj - As for DBZ BT 2 on the PS2. It's the best one so far and the combat is deep unlike the previous Tenkaichi game.


----------



## Muk (Dec 4, 2006)

hey awesome chapter, and you did leave it at a good point


----------



## XMatchBookX (Dec 5, 2006)

hey srry guys i havent had internet for a while lol stupid cables messed up or sumthin.. but ya.. anyways.. that was an amazing chap! gave me goose bumps..... lol  but ya.. hmmmmm....... wat did that last comment mean......... lol................... realllllllllyyyyy getting me confusled (yes i meant to spell it that way )lol  

but ya... i cant wait...kinda dont want it to end yet... but... i guess all good amazingly awesome things either come to an end... or never come at all!..


----------



## Rise Against713 (Dec 5, 2006)

XMatchBookX said:


> hey srry guys i havent had internet for a while lol stupid cables messed up or sumthin.. but ya.. anyways.. that was an amazing chap! gave me goose bumps..... lol  but ya.. hmmmmm....... wat did that last comment mean......... lol................... realllllllllyyyyy getting me confusled (yes i meant to spell it that way )lol
> 
> but ya... i cant wait...kinda dont want it to end yet... but... i guess all good amazingly awesome things either come to an end... or never come at all!..



Yea i know what you mean.  it's gonna suck when it ends


----------



## Rise Against713 (Dec 8, 2006)

Bumpage


----------



## bumike99 (Dec 9, 2006)

That was a one of the best fanfics i have read yet i can't wait for the next chapter kinda mad that it is gonna end already though....


----------



## Genesis (Dec 9, 2006)

Chapter 34 is up!


----------



## Tha#1Stunna (Dec 9, 2006)

Great Chapter!!


----------



## bumike99 (Dec 10, 2006)

That was a great chapter I read your notes or whatever they were called does that mean Naruto isn't quiet dead yet?!?!?! Or does that mean someone might bring him back like what happened to Gaara.... Well Anyways that was a GREAT fanfic


----------



## the 1 and only jj (Dec 10, 2006)

wow just wow, one of the best chapters yet.


----------



## Rise Against713 (Dec 10, 2006)

HOLY SHIT, What an awesome chapter
olny one chapter left.  tht kinda sucks


----------



## bumike99 (Dec 10, 2006)

O so that wasn't his last chapter I thought it was... Well i am still wondering wether or not Naruto lives... I think he might since the Nine tailed fox was so willing to die like Jiryia and Tsunade were talking about I think niether Naruto or the fox is dead.... It was a great chapter either way though


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Dec 10, 2006)

I don't have the time to read it right now but i will monday.


----------



## XMatchBookX (Dec 10, 2006)

OMG!!!! That was amazing..... you should get an award for being the best cliff hanger ever! lol that was an amazing chapter too  NOOOOOO!!!! ITS ENNNDDDDIIIINNNGGG!!!!!! lmao... ya................... *crys* ..... 

but ya.... amazing chapter... loved how u made that last attack of Naruto's it would of look AMAZING if it was animated... like in the anime..........*drools*............


----------



## Krimson (Dec 10, 2006)

Great chapter! 


*Spoiler*: __ 



It looks like you killed Naruto off, but I still have some hope left!  The reason I don't like the idea of Naruto dieing is because it goes against the "spoils to the victor" system lol. But seriously, it would just go against two very important ideas; Naruto wasn't able to change his destiny in the end after all, and he never became hokage. 

Anyways, that was still a really nicely done scene; heck the story could've ended there. I hope you write a sequel.  Like about Naruto's son/daughter (I'm hoping daughter) becoming a ninja.


----------



## Genesis (Dec 11, 2006)

Thanks for all the comments. I've known what ending to do before i wrote chapter 34.

Anyways, i'll have the next chapter up before friday. Oh, and there are 2 chapters left including the next one.


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Dec 11, 2006)

I hope that you choose the wise path and i wish that Gaara had more stagetime otherwise great chapter.


----------



## Rise Against713 (Dec 12, 2006)

Genesis said:


> Thanks for all the comments. I've known what ending to do before i wrote chapter 34.
> 
> Anyways, i'll have the next chapter up before friday. Oh, and there are 2 chapters left including the next one.



awesome. is reeeed th athers notes onefic net. can't wait for te next chapter


----------



## Rise Against713 (Dec 13, 2006)

Allways me that does this...... o well 
Bumbage


----------



## Genesis (Dec 14, 2006)

Chapter 35 is up!


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Dec 14, 2006)

Yeah*goes off reading*


----------



## Rise Against713 (Dec 14, 2006)

So awesome. great chapter, 

*Spoiler*: __ 



but how is the kyuubi not making an apreance


----------



## Genesis (Dec 14, 2006)

Rise Against713 said:


> So awesome. great chapter,
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


That's there just in case i ever decide to do a sequel which won't be anytime soon. I've got enough material to make a story out of, it just needs fleshing out. But like i said, don't expect one and definitely not anytime soon.


----------



## Rise Against713 (Dec 14, 2006)

well please do make a sequal. cause that would suck to end the story now


----------



## Genesis (Dec 14, 2006)

Rise Against713 said:


> well please do make a sequal. cause that would suck to end the story now


Not really, the conflict this story centred around has been resolved so it's complete. The sequel would only incorporate the Kyuubi and Naruto's training coming back to haunt him. The rest would be new things which had nothing to do with Hands Of Destiny. Also, i'm happy with the way this has turned out so unless i can deliver a similar sequel when it comes to quality, i'm not going to bother.


----------



## Rise Against713 (Dec 14, 2006)

it would still be wrong to end the whole story with new conflict and not resolving that in the same book or a sequal.


----------



## Genesis (Dec 14, 2006)

Rise Against713 said:


> it would still be wrong to end the whole story with new conflict and not resolving that in the same book or a sequal.


Resolving the new conflict in the same story would ruin Hands Of Destiny since it has nothing to do with what i've taken 34 chapters to display in detail. As for the sequel, whether i make it or not doesn't affect Hands Of Destiny simply because it's complete. The sequel will be a story of its own if i ever make it. The Kyuubi thing is there to leave possibility and has it's own story. It doesn't have anything to do with Madara, Yasuo or Konoha's past which is what this story was about.


----------



## sRyaZzdJ (Dec 15, 2006)

nice chapter. last chapter entitled" hands of destiny" haha. j/k but that would be cool


----------



## bumike99 (Dec 15, 2006)

Wow great chapter hmmm... I am pretty sure I know what your next chapter is going to be like but wow that was the a great chapter can't wait for the next one


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Dec 15, 2006)

Too bad the next one is the last.


----------



## Rise Against713 (Dec 15, 2006)

^^yea realy.


----------



## Dr. Uchiha (Dec 15, 2006)

i don't want it to end, this fanfic is just too damn good. great chapter and i cna't wait for the final chapter to come out!


----------



## bumike99 (Dec 17, 2006)

Dr. Uchiha said:


> i don't want it to end, this fanfic is just too damn good. great chapter and i cna't wait for the final chapter to come out!



Yea i agree


----------



## Rise Against713 (Dec 18, 2006)

^^ definantly. and once again bumbage


----------



## Rise Against713 (Dec 18, 2006)

^^ definantly. and once again bumbage


----------



## the 1 and only jj (Dec 18, 2006)

so when can we expect another chapter?


----------



## mortalone (Dec 19, 2006)

It looks like we can expect just one more and I certainly hope so. Simply an amazing fanfic, probably the best.


----------



## Genesis (Dec 19, 2006)

Next chapter will be up before the weekend. I've been spending my free time at home watching One Piece so i still haven't wrote it. But i'll get it out.


----------



## Terror Incarnate50 (Dec 19, 2006)

WOW im sorry but i just dont even want to read this anymore just because its naruto and sakura!!!! God damn dude its suposted to be naruto and hinata man wtf!!!! Once again im sorry i let my emotions take over sometimes.............But really man WTF!!!!!! Sakuras such a useless dumb broad....................hinatas more prettyer and stornger than her!


----------



## Genesis (Dec 19, 2006)

Terror Incarnate50 said:


> WOW im sorry but i just dont even want to read this anymore just because its naruto and sakura!!!! God damn dude its suposted to be naruto and hinata man wtf!!!! Once again im sorry i let my emotions take over sometimes.............But really man WTF!!!!!! Sakuras such a useless dumb broad....................hinatas more prettyer and stornger than her!


Are you an idiot? In the first chapter, i made it clear that Sakura or Temari were the pairing choices and you're talking of how it should be Hinata. You gave a similar response on fanfiction and i'm amazed by your stupidity. And i don't really care if someone like you stops reading the fic nor does it affect me. I have other respectable NaruHina fans reading for the plot and other reasons.

If you wanted to comment, pick out flaws with the way i write or any plot devices i may have used, not because this fic didn't have the pairing you desire. Stop being childish.


----------



## Rise Against713 (Dec 19, 2006)

Terror Incarnate50 said:


> WOW im sorry but i just dont even want to read this anymore just because its naruto and sakura!!!! God damn dude its suposted to be naruto and hinata man wtf!!!! Once again im sorry i let my emotions take over sometimes.............But really man WTF!!!!!! Sakuras such a useless dumb broad....................hinatas more prettyer and stornger than her!



dude, if you don't like it then don't read it and don't post about it


----------



## Tha#1Stunna (Dec 19, 2006)

Terror Incarnate50 said:


> WOW im sorry but i just dont even want to read this anymore just because its naruto and sakura!!!! God damn dude its suposted to be naruto and hinata man wtf!!!! Once again im sorry i let my emotions take over sometimes.............But really man WTF!!!!!! Sakuras such a useless dumb broad....................hinatas more prettyer and stornger than her!




OMG you are an idiot.  If you think Sakura is "a useless dumb broad" why even bother reading something that is clearly NaruSaku?  If you read it 'till the end and didn't realize it was NaruSaku, you are a genius.  Congradulations.

BTW this happens to be one of the best FF's ever created.  EVER.


----------



## Rise Against713 (Dec 19, 2006)

^^ i second that


----------



## Terror Incarnate50 (Dec 20, 2006)

no i read up until the part where they when out on the date then said "yeah fuck this shit" and closed out trying to find any fanfic that wasn't a retards contest...........but like i said dude no offence!


----------



## TheVileOne (Dec 20, 2006)

Trolls get negative reps.


----------



## Rise Against713 (Dec 20, 2006)

Terror Incarnate50 said:


> no i read up until the part where they when out on the date then said "yeah fuck this shit" and closed out trying to find any fanfic that wasn't a retards contest...........but like i said dude no offence!



Dude, just because a fic is not the paring that you like doesn't mean that its a bad story. there are some good NaruHina fics that i like. just because that it has a paring i don't like dosen't mean i don't read it. 
P.S. you are the reatard


----------



## Rise Against713 (Dec 21, 2006)

ok, i think i know whats gonna happen(just a pridiction)


*Spoiler*: __ 



this chapter will be abouth sakura giving birth. i think it will be a boy and naruto will name him tobi



just my thoughts


----------



## the 1 and only jj (Dec 23, 2006)

BUMP

so yeah when's the next and final chapter coming?


----------



## mortalone (Dec 23, 2006)

Terror Incarnate50 said:


> no i read up until the part where they when out on the date then said "yeah fuck this shit" and closed out trying to find any fanfic that wasn't a retards contest...........but like i said dude no offence!




...Don't be stupid. The way he worked it into the plot fits very easily. Also, if you've bothered reading the manga, you would also know that 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Sakura loves Naruto. Whether that love is sibling love or romantic love is what people debate over, and while I believe it to be sibling love, this fic worked its way around that very easily and in a believeable fashion.


----------



## Sakumo (Dec 23, 2006)

mortalone said:


> ...Don't be stupid. The way he worked it into the plot fits very easily. Also, if you've bothered reading the manga, you would also know that
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



Lol didn't you have a thread that said naruhina was going to happen? anyway yea I agree NaruSaku is just as possible to happen as naruhina but hinata will be sad if he picks sakura but sakura will be sad if he picks hinata, so this is my conclusion, Naruto will turn gay because he can't choose lol  I'm jk around


----------



## Genesis (Dec 23, 2006)

the 1 and only jj said:


> BUMP
> 
> so yeah when's the next and final chapter coming?


Give me 2 or 3 days. I should have really had it up by now but i've been watching One Piece and have only wrote a 1/3 of the chapter.


----------



## Kyuubinoyoko9 (Dec 23, 2006)

Genesis said:


> Give me 2 or 3 days. I should have really had it up by now but i've been watching One Piece and have only wrote a 1/3 of the chapter.



Can't wait!

Ja Na,
Kyuubinoyoko9​


----------



## mortalone (Dec 23, 2006)

supersaiyanc18 said:


> Lol didn't you have a thread that said naruhina was going to happen? anyway yea I agree NaruSaku is just as possible to happen as naruhina but hinata will be sad if he picks sakura but sakura will be sad if he picks hinata, so this is my conclusion, Naruto will turn gay because he can't choose lol  I'm jk around



I do believe NaruHina to be the obvious choice. But that doesn't change the fact that 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Sakura loves Naruto. Kishimoto basically spells it out for us in Sasuke retrieval arc #2 (Tenchi Bridge). But I believe that love to be sibling love, like the love a sister has for her brother. I also do not believe that Naruto is serious about chasing after Sakura at this point.




Genesis got around that by having Sakura's feelings reshape. She has Sasuke back, but she sees now that she built her love for him up in her mind. She starts seeing Naruto through a new light -- he's the guy who would walk through fire for her without thinking twice even if she won't ever love him back (that much you can already deduce from pre-timeskip Naruto so it's not really a spoiler), and on top of that, he's become a sex figure.

In this story, the Sakura we see never really decides what shape her love of Naruto should take until she starts seeing him romantically. Even in the manga, 
*Spoiler*: __ 



it's not entirely clear that she understands the shape of her love, though in my opinion it's not romantic and won't become romantic...though it theoretically could.


----------



## Genesis (Dec 23, 2006)

Woah, easy there guys. If you want to discuss the manga pairings, i suggest you take it to PMs.


----------



## mortalone (Dec 23, 2006)

Yeah. I plan to leave it at that... and I hope others don't push it. The main point is that you successfully circumnavigated any possible problems with NaruSaku in your storyline. Further, I was impressed with how many pieces of the storyline you pulled together to complete your story (the history of Konoha, Naruto's training, Jiraiya's source, etc). I know that Kishimoto won't follow that path, but theoretically he could and it would be believeable. That's what makes a good fanfic.


----------



## Kyuubinoyoko9 (Dec 26, 2006)

Terror Incarnate50 said:


> WOW im sorry but i just dont even want to read this anymore just because its naruto and sakura!!!! God damn dude its suposted to be naruto and hinata man wtf!!!! Once again im sorry i let my emotions take over sometimes.............But really man WTF!!!!!! Sakuras such a useless dumb broad....................hinatas more prettyer and stornger than her!



Dude, if you doont like NaruSakura don't read this fic. And for the love ogf god quit b*tching a someone who has put a lot of time, effort, and hardwork into creating one of the best Naruto fanfics on the web.

Can you say that you have done any of this ?


As always, keep up the great work!


​

​

Ja Na,
Kyuubinoyoko9​


----------



## Genesis (Dec 27, 2006)

The final chapter is up! 

*Info on Hands of Destiny*

- There were 2 pairing choices for this fic, Temari and Sakura. You already know what would've happened with Sakura since that's the pairing which won. Had Temari been picked, she would've been introduced a lot earlier and would already be in Konoha as well as the one who has the first dance with Naruto.

Naruto would have spent some time in Sunagakure where he would've grown closer to her and learnt from Baki about his techniques with the Souansha Heijin. Genma wouldn't have taught him.

Gaara would have discovered his illness sooner and would've appeared in the fic a bit more.

However everything else would remain the same, with Sakura and Sasuke still playing a large role. Naruto would have left Konoha, after his stint as an examiner in the Chuunin exams, for Suna and would eventually return to see Konohamaru's match.

*Uchiha Bloodline and Backstory summarised*

- A boy is born in the Hyuuga with a defective form of the Byakugan.

- He is banished and thought of as an outcast. He travels the world and stumbles upon Anima who grants him a deal.

- He is given chakra to control jinchuurikis and the sharingan. In order to perform the final ceremony to join with Anima, you have to obtain the Mangekyou. The first Uchiha gains a family thinking of this goal but doesn't go ahead with the plans since he held his family too dear.

- Others would come after him but they would either be killed by the bijuu they tried to capture or lack the hatred to obtain the Mangekyou.

- Obtaining the Mangekyou is a test of hatred to show that you have no affection for anything and thus are suitable to join with Anima.

*Uchiha Madara*

- Leader of the Uchiha Clan before Konoha was created.

- Best friend and greatest rival of the Shodaime.

- He stops Yasuo after the Shodaime restrains his powers and hence helps save the Fire Country from invasion.

- Set aside his differences with the Hyuuga which set an example to everyone and resulted in them journeying through Fire Country and establishing Konoha.

- Is enraged with Yasuo being allowed to live and even more incensed when his own clan as well as others begin to treat Yasuo as one of them.

- His hatred for Yasuo and Konoha awakens the Chakra of Anima within him and thus bringing back the history of the Uchiha which had been long forgotten.

- Anima comes to him and he sees the scroll depicting everything about the Uchiha and how they came to be.

- Tricks Yasuo into following him out of Konoha. Once Yasuo finds out his true intentions, he isn't capable of anything due to Madara's chakra being capable of suppressing the Hachibi inside him.

- Fights with Shodaime at the VotE (Valley Of The End) and kills him, finally getting the Mangekyou. Takes Yasuo to Anima where he destroys him mentally before extracting the Hachibi.

- Returns to Konoha with the body of Shodaime telling them it was Yasuo who killed him and that he avenged him. Writes a scroll and leaves behind a legacy in case he fails.

- Spends the next year capturing Bijuu before fighting with Kyuubi. He loses and escapes on the verge of death to a small village where he recovers over a year.

- In his weak state, he begins to delve into the science of the anatomy and finds a way to move from body to body when nearing the end of his life.

- Having acuired a new body, he forms Akatsuki and waits for the war to end which made the Yondaime famous.

- Offers Oro a deal to lure Kyuubi to Konoha so the Yondaime may seal him in return for the final step to reaching immortality.

- Leaves Naruto at birth since he can't do anything about the seal.

- Trained Itachi and gave him the push to kill the Uchiha clan.

*Uzumaki Yasuo*

- Born and bred as a weapon.

- Fought against the Fire Country when he was 12 and showed tremendous control of the Hachibi inside him.

- Loses against the Shodaime and Madara.

- Taken in by the Shodaime and is named "Uzumaki Yasuo."

- Comes to think of the Shodaime as a father and soon begins a relationship at the age of 16.

- At the age of 18, he is tricked by Madara which leads to his ultimate death leaving behind a pregnant girlfriend who gives birth to a boy.

*Uzumaki History*

- Yasuo's girlfriend dies from her lack of physical and mental health leaving her son to be taken in by the Nidaime.

- The boy grows up to be one of the best shinobi who settles into a relationship and has a daughter naming her Asami.

- Shortly after his daughter's birth, both parents travel to the frontlines of the war to help the Nidaime and they win but lose their lives.

- Asami has a relationship in secret and dies shortly after giving birth to Naruto.

*Anima, The King Of The Underworld*

- Ruler of the world and enslaved all humans.

- The humans tried to resist and were slaughtered. Chakra study was new.

- Delving deeper into chakra and it's properties, humans found they could seal items and objects. They attempted to restrict Anima's power and once again failed.

- The 3rd time, they came up with a plan to break apart Anima's chakra so they could control his power.

- They used 9 animals to seal his chakra into which became known as the Bijuu. The volatile sealing process left some animals with more power than others and in the case of the Kyuubi, half of everything of Anima's went to him.

- Kyuubi slaughtered some of them once he found they were going to be used as the humans pleased and the bijuu broke free over the world.

*Tobi*

- Abandoned at birth

- Trained as a deadly shinobi who would later lead a squad at the age of 14 who specialised in assasinations.

- When on a mission to kill a fuedal lord, he stops as he sees the man with his daughter effectively causing him to think about what he's been doing over his life.

- Asks to resign as a shinobi but is denied causing him to run away and be declared an S-class criminal when he kills his former comrades in self defence.

- Meets up with Naruto and Jiraiya where he grows a bond with them and teaches Naruto about genjutsu and other things.

- Joins Akatsuki for Naruto after receiving acknowledgment from him. Becomes Jiraiya's informant and keeps him up to date with things in Akatsuki.

- Dies at the hands of Madara

*Power Rankings*

Madara/Naruto/Yasuo (with Hachibi)

Sasuke/Itachi/Jiraiya/Shodaime

Tsunade/Tobi/Zetsu

Kakashi/Gai/Deidara/Blue Haired Akatsuki

Neji/Asuma/Genma

Lee/Shino/Shikamaru

Kiba/Sakura/Tenten

Ino/Hinata/Chouji

These rankings are before the 5 year timeskip within the fic itself.

That's pretty much everything there is to know about my fic that i made up.


----------



## Rise Against713 (Dec 27, 2006)

an awesome end to awesome story

thank you for creating the greatest fan fiction ever, and presenting it to us. i look forward to any posible fics you might make in the future


----------



## the 1 and only jj (Dec 27, 2006)

nooooooooo! it's over why does it have to be over. great fic over all, and for the questions.

1. I enjoyed the whole fic over all, the way that you were able to give great detail allowed me to visualize what it would look like.

2. ehh i was actually one of the few that was thinking that you were gonna have naruto die and have his son carry on the legacy, but it turned out great none the less.

3. Over all this fic was amazing, and i dought i will be able to find another one like this.

p.s. i really hope that you go through with the sequel, i'll support you all the way through!


----------



## mortalone (Dec 27, 2006)

I liked the fic but I don't want a sequel. What would the sequel contain? Naruto has already beaten the baddest bad guy out there and become hokage. Everything is complete.

Genesis: you are one of the best Naruto fanfic writers out there. If you
ve still got the desire and if you've still got ideas, you should continue writing fanfictions.


----------



## the 1 and only jj (Dec 27, 2006)

mortalone said:


> I liked the fic but I don't want a sequel. What would the sequel contain? Naruto has already beaten the baddest bad guy out there and become hokage. Everything is complete.
> 
> Genesis: you are one of the best Naruto fanfic writers out there. If you
> ve still got the desire and if you've still got ideas, you should continue writing fanfictions.



actually there is still kind of more to come, since the kyuubi said that he would come back and destroy konoha, thats why he left naruto alive so that he oculd fight him.


----------



## TheVileOne (Dec 28, 2006)

Well the final chapter doesn't deal with that.  So did chapter take place before or after Kyuubi came back.  I'm assuming after so . . . what happened?

I kinda want to know what Naruto wrote for his son, Ryu that was only for him.

Also who was Naruto's father?


----------



## Tmb04 (Dec 28, 2006)

I doubt his father has any importance at all but who knows. As for a for writing a sequel, I think you should


----------



## TheVileOne (Dec 28, 2006)

Importance or not I'd still like to know.


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Dec 28, 2006)

My opinion is that Arashi is his father.


----------



## TheVileOne (Dec 29, 2006)

Well Genesis seems to avoid addressing it in the story.


----------



## Genesis (Dec 29, 2006)

The reason why i can make a sequel is because i have left a few issues unaddressed so what makes you think i'll tell you about things which i haven't addressed in the story?


----------



## TheVileOne (Dec 29, 2006)

Umm...what?


----------



## Genesis (Dec 29, 2006)

In simple terms, i'm not going to tell you so you can keep on wondering who his father was.


----------



## TheVileOne (Dec 30, 2006)

So does that mean all this will be addressed in another fic?


----------



## Rise Against713 (Dec 30, 2006)

i think it said in the fic the the 4th was not the father 

*Spoiler*: __ 



 when naruto asked jiraiya about his family




800 posts woot


----------



## narutofangd (Dec 30, 2006)

Wait Shodai are you Genesis?


----------



## the 1 and only jj (Dec 31, 2006)

yes he is.


----------



## Kyuubinoyoko9 (Dec 31, 2006)

Great chapter. It was a very good end to a very good story. Since I don't know how to make spoiler tags yet, I won't say about why and how it was so good. I hope you do create a sequal, though.

ps: Could someone pm me how to make spoiler tags. I would greatly apreciate it.

Ja Na,
Kyuubinoyoko9​


----------



## TheVileOne (Dec 31, 2006)

Press the "Sp" button on your post options menu.


----------



## Kyuubinoyoko9 (Jan 1, 2007)

Tahnk you to everyone who told me how to do spoiler tags. (Srry Shodai, I know that this is off topic on your thread.)

Great story, though. I'm sad to see iot come to an end, but alas all good things must come to an end.

Ja Na,
Kyuubinoyoko9​


----------



## the 1 and only jj (Jan 6, 2007)

bump!

this fan fic can not die! more people need to know about it.


----------



## Rise Against713 (Jan 6, 2007)

unfortunatly it will, but in the ashes will come a new story

hopefuly


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Jan 6, 2007)

This fic is a really good story.


----------



## Rise Against713 (Jan 6, 2007)

unfortunatly, it's not immortal


----------



## mortalone (Jan 7, 2007)

Why do people want it to continue? It ended well...don't ruin it. It'
s a complete story. Let him start up new stories!


----------



## Kyuubinoyoko9 (Jan 7, 2007)

the 1 and only jj said:


> bump!
> 
> this fan fic can not die! more people need to know about it.



I agree.

Ja Na,
Kyuubinoyoko9​


----------



## ArAshI-sensei (Jan 7, 2007)

I read your fic and it was very awsome and I would like a next fic continuing the story


----------



## Vegeta (Jan 8, 2007)

Thanks for a great Fan Fic, hope to see more of you in the future.


----------



## Genesis (Jan 10, 2007)

This thread is still alive? Thanks for the comments and on the issue of a sequel, i won't be making one anytime soon. Firstly, i've got another idea in my head which i feel like writing at some time and i won't write a sequel unless i'm sure the quality is the same standard of this fic.

On the issue of people knowing of this fic, i've got 340,000+ hits and 500+ have it on their favourites list. That must be good right considering it's only been out 5 months?

Laters.


----------



## Vegeta (Jan 11, 2007)

Too be honest I had lost faith in finding a decent fic on FF.net. You restored that faith.


----------



## Genesis (Feb 24, 2007)

@ Ronin - I'm happy to hear that my fic did that for you.

As for reviving this thread, it's not about a sequel or any news like that but i do have news.

A good person down at fanfiction.net has offered to translate my fic into spanish. I have given my permission so thanks to Ryugen and i guess good luck on his endeavour.


----------



## cloystreng (Jun 9, 2007)

I know its been a while since someones bumped this thread but I jsut read the entire thing in one sitting and it is the second best fanfiction i have ever read!!!  (Sorryu that goes tto Naruto he GOlden Fox)  Dude this is the best thing i havee read in a LONG TIME!! I am sad that it is over but is the most complete weel writtne fanfic i have ever read that is done.  You, my fine sir, WIN....everything


----------



## Genesis (Sep 14, 2007)

This fanfic feels so much more epic to me now that chapter 370 has passed by. It really is beautiful. It was meant to be a conclusion to the manga and it looks like i did it right partially.

I'm going to start tallying up the amount of things i got right with this fic. I've already got about 5 big plot points.


----------



## Baby Raptor (Sep 15, 2007)

still alive ?? i am supprised .. i know you have full of hand in another project ... i dont mind if you will do more story after Hand of Destiny ... my second favorite is Hand of Destiny.... no wonder your write is wonderful i know i am stalk on your thread.. hehe!!


----------



## ChibiKibi (Sep 16, 2007)

Yesh, this thread is still alive! 
Omg HoD is unlike anything I've ever read....it's beautiful!  If I could i'd print it out and keep it under my mattress for me to read every night!  NaruSaku = <3


----------



## Genesis (Sep 26, 2007)

Reviving this to annouce that the sequel will be made soon.

Until then, feast your eyes on the official pic of it. It's set 5 years after the epilogue of Hands of Destiny so Naruto and Sakura are 26 years old.



The one who made the fanart is an artist on Deviant Art by the name of TwinEnigma.


----------



## Zonamaster (Apr 11, 2008)

The story is really good. Enjoyed it a lot!


----------

